# Tracert shows 10.6.25.1 as first external hop



## freeBTU (Feb 2, 2008)

When I do a Tracert to Speedguide the first hop I go to in the outside world is a private IP addy, Whats wrong here?
192.168.0.1 is my router.Thanks. : 4-dontkno

C:\Documents and Settings\a.1>tracert www.speedguide.net

Tracing route to speedguide.net [66.230.207.58]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.0.1
2 34 ms 33 ms 31 ms 10.6.25.1
3 33 ms 31 ms 31 ms P12-1.LCR-01.PITBPA.verizon-gni.net [130.81.33.2
24]
4 37 ms 38 ms 39 ms so-7-0-0-0.PEER-RTR1.ASH.verizon-gni.net [130.81
.10.94]
5 40 ms 39 ms 40 ms eqix.asbn.twtelecom.net [206.223.115.36]
6 * * * Request timed out.
7 74 ms 73 ms 72 ms 66.193.50.238
8 75 ms 73 ms 73 ms te3-4.co2.as30217.net [84.40.24.50]
9 76 ms 75 ms 75 ms e49te.dr5.as30217.net [84.40.24.82]
10 75 ms 73 ms 75 ms bce0-ss1.sr1a.as30217.net [84.40.24.134]
11 75 ms 77 ms 73 ms speedguide.net [66.230.207.58]

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\a.1>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

What country are you located in.
Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._


----------



## freeBTU (Feb 2, 2008)

Pittsburgh area. Verizon Internet DSL. D-Link DI-604 router with firmware up date. 
Modem is bridged Westell 6100.

When Internetfrog.com runs a trace back to me it stops at hop 10.



Hop Rtt Rtt Rtt IP Address Domain Name
1 0 0 0 209.164.48.154 209.164.48.154.static.sna.hosting.com
2 1 0 0 216.237.168.1 ge10-0.dcr2.dc-irvine-ca.sna.hosting.com
3 4 4 4 63.65.154.77 POS1-0.GW3.LAX9.ALTER.NET
4 4 4 5 152.63.113.62 153.at-6-0-0.XR1.LAX9.ALTER.NET
5 5 5 5 152.63.115.158 0.so-3-0-1.XT1.LAX9.ALTER.NET
6 71 71 71 152.63.0.169 0.so-5-0-0.XT1.DCA5.ALTER.NET
7 73 73 73 152.63.36.206 0.so-4-1-0.RES-BB-RTR1.verizon-gni.net
8 79 79 79 130.81.28.213 P14-0.LCR-03.PITBPA.verizon-gni.net
9 83 83 83 130.81.27.194 P15-0.LCR-01.PITBPA.verizon-gni.net
10 84 84 84 130.81.33.225 P8-0.PITBPADT-ERXG03.PITBPA.verizon-gni.net
11 * * * 
12 * * * 
13 * * * 
14 * * *


----------



## freeBTU (Feb 2, 2008)

These tests, and previous, done with the firewall lowered. 8Signs (name) Firewall is set to allow all traffic. I think the last few lines are most important.

A test run from: http://nitro.ucsc.edu/


WEB100 Enabled Statistics:
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Done
checking for firewalls . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Done
running 10s outbound test (client-to-server [C2S]) . . . . . 134.0kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server-to-client [S2C]) . . . . . . 721.32kb/s

------ Client System Details ------
OS data: Name = Windows XP, Architecture = x86, Version = 5.1
Java data: Vendor = Sun Microsystems Inc., Version = 1.5.0_05

------ Web100 Detailed Analysis ------
Cable modem/DSL/T1 link found.
Link set to Full Duplex mode
No network congestion discovered.
Good network cable(s) found
Normal duplex operation found.

Web100 reports the Round trip time = 650.31 msec; the Packet size = 1452 Bytes; and 
No packet loss was observed.
C2S throughput test: Packet queuing detected: 4.58%
S2C throughput test: Packet queuing detected: 10.61%
This connection is receiver limited 82.35% of the time.
Increasing the the client's receive buffer (63.0 KB) will improve performance
This connection is network limited 17.49% of the time.

Web100 reports TCP negotiated the optional Performance Settings to: 
RFC 2018 Selective Acknowledgment: ON
RFC 896 Nagle Algorithm: ON
RFC 3168 Explicit Congestion Notification: OFF
RFC 1323 Time Stamping: OFF
RFC 1323 Window Scaling: OFF

Server 'nitro.ucsc.edu' is not behind a firewall. [Connection to the ephemeral port was successful]
Client is probably behind a firewall. [Connection to the ephemeral port failed]
Information: Network Middlebox is modifying MSS variable
Server IP addresses are preserved End-to-End
Information: Network Address Translation (NAT) box is modifying the Client's IP address
Server says [71.182.170.23] but Client says [192.168.0.100]


----------



## freeBTU (Feb 2, 2008)

Pittsburgh, PA. sorry I just realized there are more than one Pittsburgh. My Pittsburgh is at the north end of the Ohio river.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What does the tracert look like connected directly to the modem? An IPCONFIG /ALL connected directly would be useful too. :smile:


----------



## freeBTU (Feb 2, 2008)

Bypass the router and connect directly to the bridged modem.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\a.1>tracert www.speedguide.net
Unable to resolve target system name www.speedguide.net.

C:\Documents and Settings\a.1>


--------------

Bypass the router and connect directly to the bridged modem.

C:\Documents and Settings\a.1>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : a1
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-C0-26-00-CA-49
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 71.252.0.12
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\a.1>netstat -a


----------



## freeBTU (Feb 2, 2008)

Should I try to reconfigure the modem to get on the internet without the router?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Yep, that will allow us to actually see what happens with a TRACERT too. :smile:


----------



## freeBTU (Feb 2, 2008)

O.K. But first I have to find my copy of Lavanet bridging instructions so I can change it back to bridged when done.
I couldn't find it on the Lavanet site today.
I will probably have to talk to Verizon tech support to reconfigure the modem after I reset it to factory specs. I don't remember the address for the router.

Thanks for the support Johnwill!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You can get on the Internet without changing the modem from bridging mode. You just need to configure a PPPoE connection on the machine.


----------



## freeBTU (Feb 2, 2008)

LOL!! I did it. I reset the modem before I knew any better and reconfigured it to surf the net. I made the files you requested by setting my firewall to "allow all traffic".
I made tracert speedguide, ipconfig /all, route print, netstat -a/-an

Thanks for taking the time to help me Johnwill.

=============


C:\Documents and Settings\a.1>tracert www.speedguide.net

Tracing route to speedguide.net [66.230.207.58]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms dslrouter [192.168.1.1]
2 32 ms 32 ms 33 ms 10.6.25.1
3 31 ms 32 ms 31 ms P12-1.LCR-01.PITBPA.verizon-gni.net [130.81.33.2
24]
4 37 ms 38 ms 39 ms so-7-0-0-0.PEER-RTR1.ASH.verizon-gni.net [130.81
.10.94]
5 39 ms 40 ms 39 ms eqix.asbn.twtelecom.net [206.223.115.36]
6 * * * Request timed out.
7 72 ms 73 ms 71 ms 66.193.50.238
8 72 ms  75 ms 73 ms te3-4.co2.as30217.net [84.40.24.50]
9 84 ms 73 ms 75 ms e49te.dr5.as30217.net [84.40.24.82]
10 76 ms 75 ms 73 ms bce0-ss1.sr1a.as30217.net [84.40.24.134]
11 76 ms 76 ms 75 ms speedguide.net [66.230.207.58]

Trace complete.

---------------------------

C:\Documents and Settings\a.1>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : a1
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-C0-26-00-CA-49
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.47
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
71.252.0.12
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\a.1>tracert www.speedguide.net


----------



## freeBTU (Feb 2, 2008)

A more recent TRACERT edited for spacing to improve viewing. Pleas note #9, internap-gw.customer.alter.net

Tracing route to www.speedguide.com [66.150.161.136]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms dslrouter [192.168.1.1]

2 34 ms 31 ms 34 ms 10.6.25.1

3 32 ms 33 ms 31 ms P12-1.LCR-01.PITBPA.verizon-gni.net [130.81.33.224]

4 36 ms 38 ms 37 ms 130.81.28.12

5 38 ms 42 ms 40 ms 0.so-5-1-0.XT2.DCA5.ALTER.NET [152.63.36.213]


6 117 ms 116 ms 105 ms 0.so-1-0-0.XT2.SEA1.ALTER.NET [152.63.2.133]

7 116 ms 105 ms 106 ms POS5-0.XR2.SEA1.ALTER.NET [152.63.106.234]

8 117 ms 105 ms 115 ms 194.ATM4-0.GW3.SEA1.ALTER.NET [152.63.105.197]

9 115 ms 105 ms 116 ms internap-gw.customer.alter.net [208.214.103.138]

10 106 ms 105 ms 116 ms border5.ge5-1-bbnet1.sef.pnap.net [63.251.160.10]

11 108 ms 117 ms 117 ms redirectf.dnsix.com [66.150.161.136]


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Since you have a 192.168.x.x address as the first hop, you still have a NAT layer in there somewhere.


----------



## freeBTU (Feb 2, 2008)

How can I set up PPPoE so I can bypass the router and go directly through the bridged modem ? Will that give the desired results?
Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Yep, I thought that's what we already did. :4-dontkno


----------



## freeBTU (Feb 2, 2008)

No I bypassed to to the modem before your note arrived about PPPoE thru the bridged router.
I reset the modem to Verizons modem only settings. And when when I was done tracing I reset it back to bridged (I hope) The Lava net page about bridging seems to be gone. I found another page that was almost as good at http://www.flex.com/adsl/westell_6100/

So now I'm back to the D-link DI-604 thru the bridged Westell 6100.

I don't know how to bypass the router and go straight thru the bridged modem. 

I guess I unplug the routers ethernet cable from the modem and plug the ethernet cable from my computer directly into the modem?? The I'm not sure what comes next.
Thanks.


----------



## freeBTU (Feb 2, 2008)

Have I been abandoned?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You will need to configure for a PPPoE connection to connect directly to a bridged modem.


http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb456997.aspx#EFAA


----------



## freeBTU (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks Johnwill;
I think I completed the necessary tasks. I set up the PPPoE connection using the bridged modem only.
I had difficulty at first because after half a dozen tries there seemed to be no DSL signal on the phone line. 
After waiting a while I tried again and made connection. 
Below is ipconfig /all and tracert. I also have other netstat, route print etc.\

-----------------------------------------

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\a.1>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : a1
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-C0-26-00-CA-49
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 71.252.0.12
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

PPP adapter Bridged:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 72.95.158.141
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 72.95.158.141
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 71.252.0.12
71.242.0.12
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\a.1>

------------------------------------------------

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\a.1>tracert www.speedguide.net

Tracing route to speedguide.net [66.230.207.58]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 35 ms 33 ms 34 ms 10.6.25.1
2 35 ms 34 ms 34 ms P12-1.LCR-02.PITBPA.verizon-gni.net [130.81.33.2
26]
3 40 ms 39 ms 39 ms so-7-0-0-0.PEER-RTR1.ASH.verizon-gni.net [130.81
.10.94]
4 39 ms 40 ms 39 ms eqix.asbn.twtelecom.net [206.223.115.36]
5 * * * Request timed out.
6 87 ms 87 ms 89 ms 66.193.50.238
7 90 ms 88 ms 89 ms te3-4.co2.as30217.net [84.40.24.50]
8 89 ms 95 ms 89 ms e49te.dr5.as30217.net [84.40.24.82]
9 91 ms 89 ms 89 ms bce0-ss1.sr1a.as30217.net [84.40.24.134]
10 90 ms 89 ms 89 ms speedguide.net [66.230.207.58]

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\a.1>
=====================================

P.S. I did a Status on the bridged connection. Here is the report.

Device Name WAN Miniport (PPPoE)

Device type PPPoE

Server type PPP

Transports TCP/IP

Authentication PAP

CDompression (none)

PPP multilink framing Off

Server IP address 10.6.25.1

Client IP address 96.236.161.3

I hope you find the information useful Johnwill, thanks for your patience.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm not sure where that private IP address comes from. :smile: That's certainly somewhat different.


----------



## freeBTU (Feb 2, 2008)

Forgive me for being late, I just found page two. Yes its different alright johnwill, can we follow up and find out more about it?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm not sure how to "follow up". The only thing I can imagine is the ISP has a private IP address in their final gateway before it gets to your house.


----------



## freeBTU (Feb 2, 2008)

Could you find out where 10.6.25.1 is if I give you remote access to my computer?

Can you follow the hops and stop at the private addy and check it out.?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I think I'd ask your ISP directly, I doubt I'll be able to do much more than trace to the gateway, no way of knowing where it is. It appears to be outside of your network...


----------



## freeBTU (Feb 2, 2008)

Thank you Johnwill for your help.


----------

